

The Funemployment Phenomenon - abossy
http://www.adambossy.com/blog/2009/07/28/the-funemployment-phenomenon/

======
patio11
Currently I'm tied fairly tightly to 9-to-yuck employment, but I think a lot
of knowledge workers are not. We make gobsmackingly good amounts of money.
Many niches in our industry/industries tolerate frequent changes of employment
well. What is to say that instead of taking continuous employment at an
annualized salary of X you tolerate working for an annualized salary of 2/3 X
and spend a third of your life between jobs? (Heck, after doing that for a
while, wouldn't it be more appropriate to say that you spend two thirds of
your life between periods of intense concentration on things which matter to
you?)

Where is it written that the one acceptable business model for individuals is
selling precisely 40 hours a week of your services to one company, with the
contract to continue for many years at a time? That model is a historical
accident, not a law of nature.

~~~
abossy
> That model is a historical accident, not a law of nature.

Beautifully stated!

This begs the question, how then are humans most productive, by nature? If we
can model our workforce around a higher level of productivity, then we can
reduce our work hours accordingly (or increase the world's wealth, whichever
one).

~~~
kirubakaran
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Begging_the_question>

------
derwiki
"..organizing by physical proximity and geritocracy is no longer necessary.."

I just quit a job where I was working in Silicon Valley but most of the team
was in Toronto. Other aspects of the project were outsourced to India, China,
and Germany. For my new job, all developers sit on the same floor. Things
works 10x better at my new job. I know that Linux and some open source
projects have achieved geographic independence, but that doesn't mean it's
easier enough for everyone to do it yet. I think there's a core of super
dedicated people that keep geographically disparate projects alive and working
well.

~~~
kareemm
>I think there's a core of super dedicated people that keep geographically
disparate projects alive and working well.

There's generally a core of super dedicated people that keep _any_ project
alive and working well.

------
Dilpil
What really gets me: 'Experts say it’s both a reflection of the country’s
cultural narcissism'

Experts on what exactly?

~~~
rms
It's a reflection on how society absolutely does not need for everyone to be a
working, productive member in order for society to continue functioning.

~~~
azanar
However, most members of society need to be working and at least marginally
productive so they can continue to keep themselves functioning. Better or
worse, it is the way we've organized the markets that bring people the
essentials. Sentiment on whether it is better or worse seems more muddled
given the current turmoil.

It largely depends on where one sets the threshold to define something as
functioning. I've noticed at least a couple of different thresholds being
argued about in other threads.

------
patrickg-zill
Actually I viewed the original "funemployment" article as a propaganda piece,
focused on putting a happy face on what are pretty bad numbers.

------
joechung
Funemployment is like enjoying the thrill of skydiving without a parachute.
Sure, it's a blast while you're in the air, but the landing's going to suck.

~~~
rosser
Only if you're absolutely insistent on playing chicken with the ground. You
will, of course, lose -- probably badly. People have walked away from their
parachutes not opening, though. Most don't, and it's not an experience you
should seek out, but it is something to be mindful of, should you ever find
yourself in that situation.

Your simile is inapt, though: funemployment is a ride you can step off as soon
as you find one you like better. I've done it both ways, after a fashion, and
can heartily recommend it, provided you've gotten yourself together enough to
step off in time. Hell, I'd even recommend it (though somewhat more
reservedly) if you don't step off in time. Nothing teaches you more about
yourself than hardship, particularly when it's self-inflicted.

~~~
cmars232
<http://www.whywork.org/rethinking/inspiration/justaride.html>

~~~
rosser
The world needs more Bill Hicks types. He was -- still is -- my favorite
comic, bar none.

------
andreyf
Funemplyment? Really?

What is going on inside of these people's minds? Did they just people forget
to grow up? Must be...

I guess that's what comes of a career path always being so well-trodden before
sheeple. Nice high school, college paid for, then a nice "secure" job at a
nice "big firm". And when those jobs are suddenly out of reach, it's not
because of "the bad economy", but because bullshitting your way through
college half-sober on your parents' dime didn't teach you in the least how to
be a _productive_ member of society.

But fine, lie to yourself, call yourself _fun_ employed. Ha, it's _fun_
employment until the credit cards run out or mom and dad decide to retire.
Then you realize you're back to square 0, except not any younger. That's when
we realize that the vast majority of our society is a bunch of morons without
a clue, replace truck drivers with computers, most of the Walmart employees
with cheap RFID tags on goods, and watch the true economic divide appear -
between people who have useful skills and those who don't.

~~~
pmichaud
Yeah, quick everyone, ACT SERIOUS.

------
edw519
I stopped reading at:

"Traditional corporations are obsolete. With the advent of the Internet,
organizing by physical proximity and geritocracy is no longer necessary."

The new does replace the old, _eventually_.

~~~
abossy
I absolutely agree. I probably over-simplified for the sake of brevity.

The world isn't ready to move away from 9-to-5. But a whole lot of new workers
are coming into the workforce that seek the alternative lifestyle described in
the blog post. These workers will ultimately dominate the business world, and
hence it will be reshaped.

In my mind, "obsolete" means that it is no longer growing. In this case, the
growth of the traditional corporate mindset is stagnant and will inevitably
die. Sorry for the miscommunication.

